# strong chemical smell after asbestos tile removal



## carmac (May 20, 2015)

Totally renovating house. Had a company remove 1950s tile containing asbestos that was directly on top of cement foundation. When they left the floors were covered with some liquid and they left the windows open.
After 1 week of horrible smell (and my husband & I having headaches and sinus problems) they returned and "cleaned" the floor. Another week later and the smell is less but my husband still gets a headache when in the bedrooms.

The company supervisor says all he smells is paint from us painting. How do I get rid of this chemical smell? What else can I do? Am afraid to lay new flooring because do not want odor to leach into the hardwood.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The solvents that are used to remove asbestos containing mastic can be a bit high in VOCs. I would ask the asbestos crew what chemicals they used and then get the MSDS sheets from that.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree the chemicals that remove the mastic are and have to be very strong. Plus what paint are you using it could contribute.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I get headaches and nausea from some water based things, even perfume and radiator coolant smell. Although dissolving tile mastic probably took a solvent. You can put a window fan in the room and close it off - door or a plastic tarp - leave it loose for the inlet air, and run the fan in the low speed for as long as it takes for the smell to be gone.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Put the fan so it pulls the air out.


----------

